

Best books/ info sources on UI design - Igor_Bratnikov


======
fourmii
Not sure how advanced you are, but as a relative noob, I've been reading,
among others, the following sites:

<http://www.smashingmagazine.com/> <http://uxmagazine.com/>

Smashing has really good books, most if not all you can buy as ebooks. If you
want a good overall primer for less advanced UI/UX designers, read the
Smashing Book #1

I also follow people like Paul Irish, but that's more for HTML5/CSS3 and
front-end dev...

------
aparadja
I've read a few books about the subject. One of my favorites is Designing The
Obvious by Robert Hoekman Jr: [http://www.amazon.com/Designing-Obvious-Common-
Approach-Appl...](http://www.amazon.com/Designing-Obvious-Common-Approach-
Application/dp/032145345X)

It has a pretty good signal/noise ratio.

------
jordan3caron
Here's a pretty good article I came across a while back, more about the user
testing side of Ui, but still helpful!
[http://www.boxesandarrows.com/view/dont_test_users_test_hypo...](http://www.boxesandarrows.com/view/dont_test_users_test_hypotheses)

------
Ecio78
What about <http://www.designforhackers.com/> ? I havent read it (im not an UI
guy)

~~~
c_t_montgomery
It actually exceeded my expectations, which were fairly high. It goes in-depth
to the point where, if you are just _interested_ in the topic, you probably
won't care for, but if you are looking to gain a more thorough understanding,
it's great, especially for beginners.

Highly recommended.

